# Critofur's Equipment



## critofur (Aug 25, 2009)

*CD Player: Sony 5 disc changer model CDP-CE15*
But mostly I use EAC (Exact Audio Copy) and rip my CDs to PC first to get error free digital playback better than any high end CD transport is capable of (*all *realtime CD players will generate some errors)

Amps: *Onkyo TX-DS787, Jolida SJ-502A* (missing it's tubes, looking forward to listening to this some day, I miss my old Dyna integrated amp from the '70s), a couple Sonic Impact T-Amps, and the most recent addition: a *Sure Electronics 4*100 watt @ 4ohm, TK2050 D-class* Audio Amplifier Board - I need some kind of volume control and a good power supply for this - I'll prob. try listening to this using my PC as the "preamp" and a notebook PS just to test it out.

Headphones: *AKG-340* - the only combination electrostatic + dynamic headphones in existance AFAIK. I don't have a seperate headphone amp yet, may build one at some point. Currently, I plug them either into a the headphone jack on one of my recievers, or, the headphone jack on my SGI Polk active stereo PC speakers. (The ones that came w/the SGI Visual Workstations).

Speakers: this is constantly changing, but I have a pair of *Zaph Audio BAMTM*s (sealed), some cheap old KLH 3-ways, and the rest are prototypes, some from *Ohm Acoustics* ( http://www.ohmspeakers.com ). I've got a few different subwoofers I've built. At this point, all my subwoofers have 10" drivers, one of them has a custom proprietary driver, another has the *CSS "Subduction" 10" XBL^2* driver with two of their 10" passive radiators and a *HPSA1000* plate amp in my own enclosure. One of my subs is in a sonotube, and another is one Ohm used to sell. Recent speakers I've been playing with (making prototypes) use Peerless HDS Nomex woofers ranging in size from 4" - 8", and some of the buyout Exodus EX-6.5" woofers.

Though I do try occasionally, I don't really enjoy listening to music on stereos anymore - I'm hoping to change that by building some excellent speakers. I did used to LOVE listening to music on my stereo, before I lost the cheap old 1970's system my dad gave me when I was 8 years old. That was a Gerard turntable, a Dyna integrated amp, and a pair of "db" brand 2-way 8" paper woofer + paper cone tweeter bookshelf speakers. It may not have been "audiophile", but it was fun, and pleasing to listen to unlike 90% of the high end $2,000 + speakers I've auditioned over the past decade or so...

Recent speakers I DID enjoy: *Revel Salon Ultimas, Ohm Acoustics Walsh 2000*


----------

